# OK, now onto Free Agency/Trades...



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Lakers Current Roster:* 
PG: Chucky Atkins...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Jumaine Jones...Von Wafer (2nd RD)
SF: Caron Butler...Devean George
PF: Lamar Odom...Brian Grant...Ronny Turiaf (2nd RD)...Brian Cook...Slava Medvedenko
C: Chris Mihm...Andrew Bynum

*Possible Re-Signees:* 
Vlade Divac
Luke Walton

I would fully expect Ronny Turiaf to make the team next season and be behind Brian Grant in our depth chart. I'd like to see us sign Von Wafer to a 2 or 3 year deal and start him off in the NBDL. Andrew Bynum will likely begin his career in the NBA, but get very limited minutes. So what do we do?

*Guys that we will try to move:* 
Chucky Atkins
Devean George
Brian Cook
Slava Medvedenko

We need a veteran PG and if we can't get one in Free Agency (expect us to go after Earl Watson and Antonio Daniels with the MLE), we're going to try to swing some kind of deal where we give up our expiring contracts. Chucky's mouth and lack of defense give the Lakers very good reasons to try to deal him.

Devean George isn't really needed, with Jumaine Jones in front of him and Luke Walton possibly coming back. If a team looking for an expiring contract wants George, we won't hesitate to deal him.

Drafting Ronny Turiaf basically ensures that we will try to deal Cook this summer. He is a PF but is flat out too weak to play the position in the NBA. Odom, Grant and Turiaf are all better and tougher than him, if we can get a second-round pick for him, do it.

Slava Medvedenko is a dreadful player. He has a $3M expiring deal, though, so any team looking to shed cap would love to have him.

*Staying in LA:* 
Kobe Bryant
Lamar Odom
Sasha Vujacic
Andrew Bynum
Ronny Turiaf

*Aren't safe:* 
Caron Butler
Chris Mihm

In all likelihood, Butler and Mihm return next season. However, there is always the possibility of a big trade that would send them out of town for a big name player in return.

*Possible Free Agent Targets:* 
Antonio Daniels
Earl Watson
Marko Jaric
Dan Dickau
Sarunas Jasikevicius
Damon Stoudamire
Jalen Rose (pending release from Toronto)
Kwame Brown
Donyell Marshall
Jerome James
Eddie Griffin
Udonis Haslem

Stromile Swift, Samuel Dalembert, Eddy Curry and Tyson Chandler are all out of our price range, so forget them. Kwame Brown is certain to leave Washington, but maybe not by signing with another team. He is a restricted FA, so expect them to sign him and trade him. The Lakers will sign either a PG or a big man with the MLE and which ever position they do not fill here, they will look to address via trade.

*Possible Trade Targets:* 
Tyson Chandler
Jamaal Magloire
Stromile Swift
Nene
Zydrunas Ilgauskas
Derek Fisher
Sam Cassell
Carlos Arroyo
Jason Terry

Nene certainly wouldn't come at a small price, and considering Denver refused to trade him for Caron Butler, I wouldn't bet on them trading him to the Lakers. Chandler, Ilgauskas and Swift could all be had through sign and trades and are all fairly realistic possibilities. The Warriors might be willing to deal Fisher in exchange for Atkins and Cook, but it depends on how GM Chris Mullin views their contract situation. Cassell and Arroyo are more likely targets through trade at PG.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> *Lakers Current Roster:*
> PG: Chucky Atkins...Sasha Vujacic
> SG: Kobe Bryant...Jumaine Jones...Von Wafer (2nd RD)
> SF: Caron Butler...Devean George
> ...


Vlade has the option right? Also, I'm pretty sure Phil is bringing Luke back.



Damian Necronamous said:


> I would fully expect Ronny Turiaf to make the team next season and be behind Brian Grant in our depth chart. I'd like to see us sign Von Wafer to a 2 or 3 year deal and start him off in the NBDL. Andrew Bynum will likely begin his career in the NBA, but get very limited minutes. So what do we do?


I didn't think of that. What happens if we sign Wafer to the standard 2nd round pick 2-year deal. We pay his salary and he ends up developing into a star player in the NBDL. Then he leaves as a free agent and we get nothing. ? 




Damian Necronamous said:


> *Possible Free Agent Targets:*
> Antonio Daniels
> Earl Watson
> Marko Jaric
> ...


I think the Cliippers will match any offer we tried to make to Marko Jaric. One, because it won't be that high of an offer and two, because it's us. Daniels may have priced himself out of our range. I think we can afford Jasikevicius and I'd like to see what he would do on our roster. Kobe and Phil would really have to sell Jalen on coming here. I think Washington is going to wash their hands of Kwame Brown.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Lakers have a team option on Vlade Divac. It's been rumored that they won't pick it up, then sign him to the minimum. Yes, I would assume that Phil wants Luke back too.

Marko Jaric - I agree that the Clippers would want to keep him away from us, but if we offer him the MLE, they might let him go. They want to save up money to eventually re-sign Chris Kaman and Shaun Livingston (who will be a star), have to sign Yaroslav Korolev and want to use their money to sign a swingman or re-sign Bobby Simmons.

Daniels priced himself out of our range? I definitely don't see anyone being dumb enough to give him more than the MLE.

Kobe and Phil wouldn't have to do much selling to Jalen Rose. He has already said on the Best Damn Sports Show Period that he would like to play for the Lakers. Considering that he'd still be getting $16M over three years from the Raptors and he would be our starting PG (a position he's wanted to play since coming out of college), he could even sign with us for the LLE.

Yes, Washington will get rid of Kwame Brown, but they won't let him go for nothing. Like I said, he'll be signed and traded. That might be a good option for us, since we might be able to get him for Slava, Cook and Miami's first rounder.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

Well it would seem that with Butler staying on board and our interest in veteran points, we're going to see...

1- Kobe, Watson(MLE), Vujajic
2- Butler, Rush(LLE, need a shooter still)
3- Odom, Jones, Walton
4- Grant, Turiaf, Cook, Douthit
5- Mihm, Bynum, Divac(15 man active I.R., to tutor and teach Bynum and in case of injury to Mihm help out)

Wafer will be in the NBDL. 

Cut probably Douthit, Divac, and Vujajic out of the standard 12. 

At the 1 and 2 we see Kobe playing about 38 mpg, we see 30 mpg out of Butler mostly at the 2 and somewhat at the 3, Odom plays 35 mpg at the 3, and Watson plays about 28 mpg( to help keep Kobe fresh against smaller PGs on D). 

The 4 will give us some worries due to Grant's injury history, but a platoon of Grant, Turiaf, and Cook should provide a good mix of skills and atleast improve our post defense.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I'll be honest, I don't have a clue what direction the Lakers go from here. The free agent point guards are trash for the most part, and the only decent PF we probably have a chance at with the MLE is Eddie Griffin, and he already eluded us once.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wizards Extend Qualifying Offers To Kwame And Blake


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Cris said:


> Wizards Extend Qualifying Offers To Kwame And Blake


Yep, there it is. Wizards will definitely S&T this guy. They'll hope some young team is dumb enough to give a lot for him. The Hawks would probably offer up Al Harrington.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

I don't know.

Brown doesn't project as a center.

And with the two young guns... one has to project as a 4 and the other as a 3. Neither as a 5.

If Harrington is moved for Brown, then Atlanta would have to think Brown capable at the 5.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

I think a trade with Portland is more likely. They alrdy have telfair as their projected pg so they don't need JJ. I just hope Mitch doesn't give up too much for JJ.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

i think kareem rush will be coming back to the lakers because phil gave him minutes last year


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

spiraling said:


> I think a trade with Portland is more likely. They alrdy have telfair as their projected pg so they don't need JJ. I just hope Mitch doesn't give up too much for JJ.


It'd take Telfair for us to trade Bynum....


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

LA Laker Point Guard options in FA this summer:

$1.3M LLE:

- Tyron Lue; Lakers can pick up Lue with an LLE contract, play 20 mpg. Already knows the triangle and Phil, solid defender, good spot up shooter.

$5.5M MLE:

- Earl Watson; very good, long defender, can set up teammates well and can make decisions in the open court. Decent outside shooter.

- Marko Jaric; long and tall (6'7") PG with good quickness (creates TOs), good (but not great) defender. Great shooter and very good at setting up his teammates. Foot problems are somewhat of a concern.

- Chris Duhon; good defender (not great) in limited minutes (20-25). Poor shooter, but is getting better, especially from behind the arc. Above average passer. High hoop IQ.

- Antonio Daniels; good defender (not great). Decent shooter, great decision maker, and probably the best scorer of all the available MLE PGs out there. High hoop IQ.

I can only see Jaric, Duhon, or Daniels taking the MLE. I think Watson will get offered a bit more from someone, probably the Hawks. I'd prefer Watson, Jaric, Duhon and Daniels in that order if at all possible. I list Daniels last because of age and possible major knee surgery for him this summer. 

LA Laker Power Forward options in FA this summer:

$1.3M LLE: 

- None that I can think of.

$5.5M MLE:

- Kwame Brown; great NBA body, good rebounder, average shot blocker, average defender. Has tons of potential, but a 2 cent brain and nonexistent heart. Major headcase. That said, I'd take a chance on him...just not sure if I'd offer the MLE to him. 

- Eddie Griffin; good rebounder, good shot blocker, pretty good (but not great) defender. Very good outside shooter, especially from 3. Not a banger, but he’s young so he can improve. Has had major personal problems over the years, but had a trouble-free year last season with the Twolves. All indications are that he’s fine, but he’s still a risk if you offer the MLE to him, based on his history. 

-Chris Anderson; good shot blocker, good rebounder, good (but not great) defender, and a very good athlete. Poor hands, below average shooter, but is good in the open court. Doesn’t have any head problems like Griffin and Kwame have had, but I’m not sure he’s talented enough to warrant an MLE contract. Would be a much more worthy LLE player.


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

LLE: Bervin Knight.

MLE: Stro Show, Brown, Earl Watson, Chris Anderson. In that order.

Don't really like Griffin... We should really make run at Stro Show, he is 20/10/3 material and he will prove that when he gets the minutes he deserves next season, hopefully in a Lakers uni. :yes:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

unless we find a way to get some cash, thats not happening


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Lakers are also seeking help at guard, not necessarily a traditional play-maker but a taller shooting guard with ball-handling skills, which Jackson prefers in the triangle offense.

Free agent Antonio Daniels of the Seattle SuperSonics is a selfless, stay-within-the-system player who has been part of winning teams in San Antonio and Seattle. Oft-injured Allan Houston is expected to be released by the New York Knicks as part of the amnesty provision, and Doug Christie might be released by the Orlando Magic, providing possible options who might accept less money because they'd be drawing salaries from two sources.

Finally, the Lakers are interested in a change-of-pace guard after failing to land Nate Robinson in the second round of Tuesday's draft. Jackson has a tremendous comfort level with players he has coached, making former Laker Tyronn Lue, most recently with the Atlanta Hawks, a possible fit for a reunion.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...691.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers

didnt see the other thread, whatever


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Daniels - Go get him!
Houston - Uh, no
Christie - Never
Ratliff - Yea!
Marshall - Hmm..
Lue - No thanks!


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

Ratliff would be a nice addition depending on how much he ask$.
Daniels is ok, but I'd rather have Watson.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Daniels - Go get him!
> Houston - Uh, no
> *Christie - Never*
> Ratliff - Yea!
> ...


I don't even think the real man of the family, Jackie Christie, would let Little Dougie play in L.A. again anyway.

Houston is all busted up.

Had to figure Ty Lue would get consideration. Every one of Phil's ex-players always get phone calls when their contracts end.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

Why the hell wouldn't you want Lue for the LLE, he's the defender and small guy we need to give Kobe against smaller guards and he knocks down his shots.


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

I'd rather take Bervin Knight with the LLE.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

GPS said:


> I'd rather take Bervin Knight with the LLE.


LLE? he was a starter he wont take the LLE


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Plus hes undersized and can't score at all.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

He put up as many points as Atkins did last year and more than Antonio Daniels did.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Jaj said:


> He put up as many points as Atkins did last year and more than Antonio Daniels did.


no... I mean he can't score. Don't be fooled by numbers. I watched the Bobcats. We struggled to score. Okafor was never heralded as a great offensive player out of college. He has potential to be good on the offensive end and he showed it last season, but outside of him, no one on the team was dependable for points. Okafor was constantly double teamed, and the failure to convert on open points came from the rest of the team, including Knight. He is however good at finding teammates, that and his quick hands are what have kept him in the league and getting healthy minutes. However, outside of being able to distribute, hes an offensive liability. You leave Chuck open, and he'll bury a 3. You don't have that with Knight. BUT, Knight isn't an defense liability like Atkins is, and unlike Atkins, he can make coherent plays, but players who can convert on open opportunities is very important in the triangle, because Knight won't be able to control the ball and get a lot of assists.

I've said it before and I'm sure people might be sick of hearing how great I think Jarrett Jack is, not just as a player, but as a Lakers player. In addition to that, him going at 22 was more than just a steal. He is the prototype Phil Jackson point guard.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

That's funny actually because I was talking about Tyronn Lue...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

<table cellpadding=3 cellspacing=1 border=0 width=420 id="inlinetable">
<th colspan=1 style="background-color:#000000;">LOS ANGELES LAKERS</th>
<tr valign=top style="background-color:#ececec;">
<td width=416>
<a href="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft/d05/tracker/team?team=lal"><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/teamlogos/nba/med/trans/lal.gif" width="80" height="80" align=right border="0"></a>
<b>Players they might lose:</b> <a href="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?statsId=3735">Luke Walton</a> (R)</p><p><b>Players they might pursue:</b> Donyell Marshall, Antonio Daniels, Tyronn Lue</p><p><b>Current cap position:</b> $69.7 million ($20.2 million over the cap)</p><p><b>Analysis:</b> If the Lakers are going to make radical changes this summer, they're going to have to make them via trade. Their lottery pick, Andrew Bynum, won't be ready for a few years. They have only the mid-level exception to work with in free agency. 

<p>A forward like Marshall is a possibility, but the real need is at point guard. Daniels is the type of big, tough point guard who will stick to the system. Lue is a super quick guard who thrived in L.A. during his last stint.
</td>
</tr>
</table>


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

My dream, but realistic offseason would be...

1) Lakers release Brian Grant - Allan Houston Rule
2) Raptors release Jalen Rose - Allan Houston Rule
3) Lakers trade Chucky Atkins and Brian Cook for Derek Fisher
4) Lakers sign Donyell Marshall to the MLE
5) Lakers sign Jalen Rose to the LLE
6) Lakers bring back Vlade Divac

PG: Jalen Rose...Derek Fisher...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Jumaine Jones...Von Wafer
SF: Lamar Odom...Caron Butler...Devean George
PF: Donyell Marshall...Ronny Turiaf...Slava Medvedenko
C: Chris Mihm...Vlade Divac...Andrew Bynum

1) Lakers release Grant because they don't want to pay 2x his terrible contract with the luxury tax.
2) Raptors will be happy to be rid of Jalen, who is basically impossible to trade and who doesn't fit in to their youth movement. Another option would be trading Grant straight up for Rose. The Raptors would then cut Grant and like this because his contract is a year shorter than Rose's. However, I don't think the Lakers would want to pay Rose $16M for 3 years.
3) I'm hoping that Fisher is interested in returning now that Phil is back and that Phil wants Fisher back on the team. With Baron Davis, Fisher is only a backup PG and the Warriors would get a good backup in return in Atkins. One of the most important reasons the Warriors would do this is because Atkins is an expiring deal, so he wouldn't be locked up to some ludicrous contract. Also, Cook would get some minutes for them. The Lakers do it to lose 2 bad defensive players and gain one good one who is also familiar with the triangle.
4) Donyell Marshall is promised big minutes at SF and PF and the opportunity to play with the most successful coach in basketball on the biggest stage of the game. 
5) Rose will be getting $16M every year for 3 years from the Raptors, so money wouldn't be a major concern for him. He's said he'd like to play for the Lakers, so if they offer him starting PG duties (a position he's wanted to play since college) and the chance of playing in the triangle (the style of play that would suit him playing PG perfectly), we likely wouldn't turn it down.
6) Vlade's game is perfect for the triangle, and if he's healthy, he'd be a great player to teach Andrew Bynum a thing or two.

I am tempted to add a trade of Caron Butler, Chris Mihm and Slava Medvedenko for Jamaal Magloire in there. However, as much as I think that is fair, I don't want to view getting another All-Star this offseason as "realistic".

I think this team would win a lot of games. :yes:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> My dream, but realistic offseason would be...
> 
> 1) Lakers release Brian Grant - Allan Houston Rule
> 2) Raptors release Jalen Rose - Allan Houston Rule
> ...


i have a feeling the lakers organization has some sort of plan as to what they want to do and one option they may go w/ im sure looks alot like your ideas...but idk bout dfish, but jalen rose would be a beautiful pick up if toronto waives him, as would marshall. And i agree i think this team would win a lot of games^


----------

